# Dropping Dumbells to the Floor at the Gym



## Jonjon (Dec 22, 2021)

So I saw a post on Facebook this morning where this gym owner was demonstrating how controlled he was on incline dumbell press. It literally looked like he was using 50s. He does 12 easy reps then gently lowers the weight to his knees, gets up off the bench and carry’s  the dumbells back to the rack. Then he says, “if you have to drop the dumbells to the floor the weight is too heavy for you”

So I’m ignorant about this I guess. I thought it was accepted to drop the dumbells after going to failure on a bench. Is this frowned on? I work out alone and I just drop them after a heavy set. Of course I make sure no one is nearby. If I have to do gingerbread sets like he demonstrated, I’ll just stop doing the exercise altogether.

Just curious.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 22, 2021)

Depends on the gym, IME. Most PL gyms I've trained go to failure like ye described and then drop 'em next to the bench. More commercial gyms tend to frown on dropping weights at all (db press, deads, squats to failure, etc).


----------



## TomJ (Dec 22, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> So I saw a post on Facebook this morning where this gym owner was demonstrating how controlled he was on incline dumbell press. It literally looked like he was using 50s. He does 12 easy reps then gently lowers the weight to his knees, gets up off the bench and carry’s the dumbells back to the rack. Then he says, “if you have to drop the dumbells to the floor the weight is too heavy for you”
> 
> So I’m ignorant about this I guess. I thought it was accepted to drop the dumbells after going to failure on a bench. Is this frowned on? I work out alone and I just drop them after a heavy set. Of course I make sure no one is nearby. If I have to do gingerbread sets like he demonstrated, I’ll just stop doing the exercise altogether.
> 
> Just curious.


Sounds like a pussy that's never trained hard or heavy before. Fuck peoples feelings getting hurt, drop that fucking weight. 



Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## flenser (Dec 22, 2021)

Dropping them requires you to manipulate them while externally rotated. You can't just open your hands and let them fall. I've seen guys hurt themselves doing that. The safer way is to set them on your chest, rotate them end wise toward your knees, and sit up.


----------



## DF (Dec 22, 2021)

My gym has some really beat up DB's from people dropping them wrong. It's never right to drop them on the ends.  If I have to drop because of tendonitis I get them as low as possible and drop them flat.  This doesn't damage them at all.

Nble is correct most commercial gym frown on dropping them.


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Dec 22, 2021)

Fuck, I drop them at home. I'm not doing it for ego and I'm dropping them in a way that hopefully nothing gets broken. If my kid has a problem with that she's f'ing grounded. Same for the gf.


----------



## DF (Dec 22, 2021)

Ooops, just went back and read on inclines.  I stopped doing DB inclines because they got too fukn heavy.  It was almost more work getting them up and in position to press.  Plus I'm old & they were wrecking my elbows and wrists.  I only do incline BB now.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 22, 2021)

I do a roll and drop sort of thing. If you’re using sufficiently heavy dumbbells, I don’t know how you’d get up while still holding them.  My gym has the round rubber ones and a padded floor surface, so it doesn’t hurt them.

Sure, if you’re using 50 lb dumbbells from the women’s rack you could sit up with them, but try doing that shit with 130s.

That said, if you’re dropping them from full extension to look cool, you’re automatically a douchebag.


----------



## Jonjon (Dec 22, 2021)

Im not a fan of goobers trying to make a scene by dropping weights. The way I do it on the bench, no one would hardly notice, just hear a couple thuds. Our floor is rubber and the dumbbells are rubber coated.

I think he wants to turn his gym into a planet fitness. Shame because he’s a nice little bodybuilder. Does the swim trunk posing


----------



## Seeker (Dec 22, 2021)

I tend to go to full failure with lighter dumbells, which is much easier to control during and   when set is complete. When using heavy dumbells,  I will  stop short of failure by a couple reps. This also will allow me to have control of the dumbells when set is complete. 

This approach also lowers risk of  injury.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Dec 22, 2021)

I think people often conflate dropping them with throwing them. If you drop them because you literally cannot do more (more of a "controlled" drop), that is different that just being done with them and throwing them down. This damages equipment, and is really hard on the dumbbells with repeated abuse.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 22, 2021)

if I'm using RIR, yes
If I'm lifting something that a 5 rel on an RPE of 9.5... 
Yeah, I'm dropping it from a lower point.
I'm not throwing that shit, but on something like a incline press, my biceps cant control a heavy weight like that, I'll slow their descent to an appropriate level, but by that point, I'm fucking dogged


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 22, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> if I'm using RIR, yes
> If I'm lifting something that a 5 rel on an RPE of 9.5...
> Yeah, I'm dropping it from a lower point.
> I'm not throwing that shit, but on something like a incline press, my biceps cant control a heavy weight like that, I'll slow their descent to an appropriate level, but by that point, I'm fucking dogged


What, you can’t incline curl 100s?

Sissy.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 22, 2021)

For those of you who advocate dropping the dumbells: have you ever trained at a gym where the dumbell handles have a slight warp to them? That's from fkn dropping them on end.  Knock that shit off.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 22, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> For those of you who advocate dropping the dumbells: have you ever trained at a gym where the dumbell handles have a slight warp to them? That's from fkn dropping them on end.  Knock that shit off.


I’m not saying that you should drop them from orbit at the top of the rep, but there’s nothing wrong with a controlled drop onto a padded floor with rubber dumbbells. 

When I do it they’re dropping at most like 6” and hitting flat.


----------



## Jonjon (Dec 22, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> For those of you who advocate dropping the dumbells: have you ever trained at a gym where the dumbell handles have a slight warp to them? That's from fkn dropping them on end.  Knock that shit off.


Well crap…
If Bricks is against it, I guess I am too


----------



## TomJ (Dec 22, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> For those of you who advocate dropping the dumbells: have you ever trained at a gym where the dumbell handles have a slight warp to them? That's from fkn dropping them on end. Knock that shit off.


I'm not saying to throw them on the floor like a jackass, you should always be in control of the weight. 
But people acting like you have to treat them like they are eggshells and want you to gently place them on the ground are a bunch of beta losers. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonjon (Dec 22, 2021)

Yeah I’m the same way, when I’m done with my set, I lower the weight in a controlled negative, when I’m to my chest, I rotate my arms and drop them straight down. They’re not landing on the ends or anything like that, and they’re only dropping about a foot. Our bench is low to the ground which I like.

I think a few idiots ruin it for everybody. I hate to see guys abusing equipment just to get attention.


----------



## CJ (Dec 22, 2021)

You don't own the equipment at a commercial gym. If they don't want you to drop the weights, then you don't drop the weights. That simple. 

If you do, I hope they take your CC on file and buy a brand new pair. 

If it's YOUR home equipment, do whatever the hell you want,


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 22, 2021)

I don't do flat dumbbell very often but I drop them when I do. Usually from the down position. Incline I don't drop them even going to failure

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 22, 2021)

I think it’s important to differentiate between dropping them like a Neanderthal and damaging the equipment and doing a controlled drop from a low position so you don’t tear an oblique trying to set them down.


----------



## Jonjon (Dec 22, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You don't own the equipment at a commercial gym. If they don't want you to drop the weights, then you don't drop the weights. That simple.
> 
> If you do, I hope they take your CC on file and buy a brand new pair.
> 
> If it's YOUR home equipment, do whatever the hell you want,


i agree. My post is not about the owner of MY gym. Everyone should follow the rules at the gym they choose to go to


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 22, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> For those of you who advocate dropping the dumbells: have you ever trained at a gym where the dumbell handles have a slight warp to them? That's from fkn dropping them on end.  Knock that shit off.



I'd rather drop them from just below full bicep extension, which is around like 4 inches from the ground.

Call me selfish, but incline dumbbell curling like over 100 lbs is a great way for me to injure myself, if someone in the gym hears a soft....soft thump, is what it is.
As for bending and warping, yeah, guys who are tossing weight do that.
Its TOTALLY fucked and disrespectful to the gym owner and others.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 22, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You don't own the equipment at a commercial gym. If they don't want you to drop the weights, then you don't drop the weights. That simple.
> 
> If you do, I hope they take your CC on file and buy a brand new pair.
> 
> If it's YOUR home equipment, do whatever the hell you want,





Jonjon said:


> i agree. My post is not about the owner of MY gym. Everyone should follow the rules at the gym they choose to go to



Yeah, I cant go to a gym with a lunk alarm anyways
If anyone is concerned about a 4-6 inch drop, then i wont be allowed to DL heavy anyways


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 22, 2021)

I workout at home and have had to drop dumbbells after bench press often.

If you are not going to challenge yourself then what's the fucking point?

I would ditch the gym over that bullshit, but that's just me.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 22, 2021)

I have power blocks. They are solid but I'd never drop them.

Of course you guys are talking about a commercial gym setting, so my situation doesn't really apply.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 22, 2021)

As a collector of gym equipment I'll just ad that it is not good to drop any cast dumbells. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 22, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> As a collector of gym equipment I'll just ad that it is not good to drop any cast dumbells.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Absolutely. Even small drops can bend those to hell, strip the threads, crack/chip the plates etc. 

That’s a good point.


----------



## Sven Northman (Dec 22, 2021)

If the DB's are too heavy for me to sit up I raise my knees until my quads almost touch the DB.s and rock up. The DB's land on my quads. I can then drop them on the floor from my knees to the inside and grunt like a gorilla. Lol. 

My gym has a padded floor like most do. I would never drop them from my hands as like previously noted you could damage your shoulders.


----------



## CJ (Dec 22, 2021)

Sven Northman said:


> If the DB's are too heavy for me to sit up I raise my knees until my quads almost touch the DB.s and rock up. The DB's land on my quads. I can then drop them on the floor from my knees to the inside and grunt like a gorilla. Lol.
> 
> My gym has a padded floor like most do. I would never drop them from my hands as like previously noted you could damage your shoulders.


That is what I do as well, but admittedly I've only used up to the 100's.

I have no idea if things change at 125, 150, etc...


----------



## Sven Northman (Dec 22, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> That is what I do as well, but admittedly I've only used up to the 100's.
> 
> I have no idea if things change at 125, 150, etc...


Nice man. I have yet to reach and exceed that century mark. Highest is 90/95 on flat DB.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 22, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> That is what I do as well, but admittedly I've only used up to the 100's.
> 
> I have no idea if things change at 125, 150, etc...


Guys in here talking 100+ lb dumbbells, and I'm over here with my piddly 70lb blocks. 

I'll just exit this conversation before I embarrass myself 🤣


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 22, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> As a collector of gym equipment I'll just ad that it is not good to drop any cast dumbells.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I knew it. He doesn't lift. He just collects shit to make the tinder girls think he lifts...well played Nissan well played

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 22, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Guys in here talking 100+ lb dumbbells, and I'm over here with my piddly 70lb blocks.
> 
> I'll just exit this conversation before I embarrass myself


I did 125x5 once. Fucked my wrists all up and they still hurt to this day and it's been a few months. I'll stick to the hundos

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 22, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I'm not saying to throw them on the floor like a jackass, you should always be in control of the weight.
> But people acting like you have to treat them like they are eggshells and want you to gently place them on the ground are a bunch of beta losers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using
> ...


The truth is you don't need to dumbell press over the  100s for hypertrophy.  I'm sure I'll get arguement, that's ok, doesn't change the fact.  And if you have to drop the weight at the end of the set, you shouldn't be using that weight.  And foe those that think that's beta, that's ok too.  Go ahead and post up your best chest pose.  Put your money where your mouth is


----------



## Send0 (Dec 22, 2021)

Even though I lift far less than everyone, here's what I do. I raise my knees towards my chest and put the dumbbells on them. Then I lower my knees and gently roll the dumb bells off my legs and onto the floor while I hold them on the way down.

I've always done it that way, even when I was younger and stronger.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 22, 2021)

> The truth is that it's not necessary _for hypertrophy_ to use over 100 lb dumbells for benching.


Sure, but building strength with a weight that you can do for like 20 reps isn’t very productive.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 22, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Sure, but building strength with a weight that you can do for like 20 reps isn’t very productive.


If your'e putting up 20 good controlled  reps on the bench or incline bench with 100 pound dumbells, first string work, second post up that video please.  Sure we'd all like to see it


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 22, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> If your'e putting up 20 good controlled  reps on the bench or incline bench with 100 pound dumbells, first string work, second post up that video please.  Sure we'd all like to see it


I very much doubt that I could do it on incline. Flat most likely.  The last few reps might get a bit grindy. 

Sadly, I don’t do the whole video/picture thing. I have a pretty high profile job so I prefer to stay as anonymous as possible. That sounds like a cop out, but I assure you  that I’d post up if I felt safe doing it.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 22, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> I very much doubt that I could do it on incline. Flat most likely.  The last few reps might get a bit grindy.
> 
> Sadly, I don’t do the whole video/picture thing. I have a pretty high profile job so I prefer to stay as anonymous as possible. That sounds like a cop out, but I assure you  that I’d post up if I felt safe doing it.


I'm similar... At this point I'm kind of just cruising I'm my job, but it's high profile as well. So I understand wanting to remain anonymous.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 22, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I'm similar... At this point I'm kind of just cruising I'm my job, but it's high profile as well. So I understand wanting to remain anonymous.


It’s frustrating because I’d love to do a front squat log, but it’s just not worth the risk. If any clients or coworkers found out what I do in my spare time as far as AAS etc. it wouldn’t end well for my career.

If people don’t believe me I’m good with that. I’m essentially just talking out of my ass without proof.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 22, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> I knew it. He doesn't lift. He just collects shit to make the tinder girls think he lifts...well played Nissan well played
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Nothing gets a girl wet like a set of York round heads. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 22, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> I did 125x5 once. Fucked my wrists all up and they still hurt to this day and it's been a few months. I'll stick to the hundos
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


 
I wrist wrap EVERY heavy lift where I'm using my wrists as support.
Bench/DB/Squat etc
Especially on low bar, I was getting insane pain all the time


BRICKS said:


> The truth is you don't need to dumbell press over the  100s for hypertrophy.  I'm sure I'll get arguement, that's ok, doesn't change the fact.  And if you have to drop the weight at the end of the set, you shouldn't be using that weight.  And foe those that think that's beta, that's ok too.  Go ahead and post up your best chest pose.  Put your money where your mouth is



Well, you're not WRONG

I dont know many guys that do DB presses for anything less than 15 reps
If I'm going for strength, I'm picking up the bar.

TBH, I'm just mostly argumentative because If I feel like it, I can grab the 140s and throw some reps (Never gone higher, dont know) but I wont be hitting 15 that's for sure.
But I honestly just wont, if I'm trying to isolate the pressing movement, it's going to be light weight for A LOT of reps.
Meaning I'm not bracing my back and glutes for the lift.....
Meaning I'm lifting shit weight and not my usual numbers.

I guess I'm just being a bit of an asshat, because I dont even use DB anymore...lol


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 22, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I dont know many guys that do DB presses for anything less than 15 reps
> If I'm going for strength, I'm picking up the bar.


I do them for sets of 6 every other week but that’s about as low as I go.  Typically a heavy DB session will be a few sets of 6 then I’ll do a few more sets with a lighter weight and go to absolutely failure, aiming to fail around 12 or so.

I like them because they hit stabilizers hard and build wrist strength in a way that bench just doesn’t.


----------



## supreme666leader (Dec 22, 2021)

only thing i do with dbs are shoulder press now, usually with 115s-120s when im done i usually drop them on legs by knees and spring up and slightly drop them down to the ground, who knows how welll that will go if i try 125s.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 23, 2021)

Maybe I'm a weirdo (most likely) but I finish a set of DB presses to failure with 1 or 2 partial reps. At the top of the last rep I rock my legs and use the momentum to sit up with the bells in my hands. That being said I don't think that dropping a dbell on its "flat" is that much of a problem. Ronnie and Jay fling them across the gym in their older training vids.


----------



## In2Deep (Dec 23, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> So I saw a post on Facebook this morning where this gym owner was demonstrating how controlled he was on incline dumbell press. It literally looked like he was using 50s. He does 12 easy reps then gently lowers the weight to his knees, gets up off the bench and carry’s  the dumbells back to the rack. Then he says, “if you have to drop the dumbells to the floor the weight is too heavy for you”
> 
> So I’m ignorant about this I guess. I thought it was accepted to drop the dumbells after going to failure on a bench. Is this frowned on? I work out alone and I just drop them after a heavy set. Of course I make sure no one is nearby. If I have to do gingerbread sets like he demonstrated, I’ll just stop doing the exercise altogether.
> 
> Just curious.


Personally I could care less but most gyms dont like you just dropping them because they are expensive to replace. Dropping a 40 or 50 isnt bad but when you start dropping the 80,90, 100 they can do some damage if the bounce or roll.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 24, 2021)

I am able to bring the 110 or 120 back to my knees but my trainer say to drop them at my hardcore gym. At the corporate gym, I just bring to my knees to show-off how controlled I can bring them down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 24, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Even though I lift far less than everyone, here's what I do. I raise my knees towards my chest and put the dumbbells on them. Then I lower my knees and gently roll the dumb bells off my legs and onto the floor while I hold them on the way down.
> 
> I've always done it that way, even when I was younger and stronger.



That’s how I was taught and I do this for flat, incline; but most of the time am doing barbell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonjon (Dec 25, 2021)

I asked my gym owner what his preference was. He said drop em, it’s not gonna hurt the weights, and if the noise intimidates some people that’s their problem.


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 25, 2021)

Once I hit the 100's or higher those things are getting dumped when I'm done. I lower them as much as I can but once I'm out of gas I'm not screwing up my shoulders so somebody doesn't have to hear them hit, the damn floor is rubber and it's not loud. If you were extended and just let go or something sure, but I never see people do that.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 25, 2021)

I've never dropped weights...just a personal thing...when ppl drop weight It always seems like it's some showoff shxt...make a loud noise to unnecessarily garner attention... it's an unconscious subconscious thing... you're not doing it specifically for that reason but deep down you know...even grunting/screaming... unnecessary


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 25, 2021)

I consider it part of the exercise.. laying back and gettin into position on the incline with the 150's then reppin it out and standing back up with them (vs. dropping them), it's a little workout in itself. lol


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 25, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I consider it part of the exercise.. laying back and gettin into position on the incline with the 150's then reppin it out and standing back up with them (vs. dropping them), it's a little workout in itself. lol



I do the same thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bridgestone (Dec 25, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> I've never dropped weights...just a personal thing...when ppl drop weight It always seems like it's some showoff shxt...make a loud noise to unnecessarily garner attention... it's an unconscious subconscious thing... you're not doing it specifically for that reason but deep down you know...even grunting/screaming... unnecessary


I just pretend they're in their own 'battle' in their heads (or little bodies) and need to grunt to boost their own drive.

To each their own.  Unless they are my fucking precious iron dumbbells!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 25, 2021)

Watch for peoples feet . Anyone throws a db near my feet will catch a swift elbow


----------



## CJ (Dec 25, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Watch for peoples feet . Anyone throws a db near my feet will catch a swift elbow


Yup. You never know which way they'll bounce, or if someone has moved near to you during your set.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 25, 2021)

Too many people these days think dropping shit is a must,  a bad-ass thing to do.
Ive had clowns just let them go from the top, w/out knowing who was near by and almost hitting people near them. The heaviest bells can be lowered to the chest, then manipulated to the floor w/ a gentle-drop if needed. To the clowns who drop from the top without needing to, stop it, youre a dumb-ass... (Not a bad-ass)...


----------



## Jonjon (Dec 25, 2021)

@Rot-Iron66  agreed


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 26, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Too many people these days think dropping shit is a must,  a bad-ass thing to do.
> Ive had clowns just let them go from the top, w/out knowing who was near by and almost hitting people near them. The heaviest bells can be lowered to the chest, then manipulated to the floor w/ a gentle-drop if needed. To the clowns who drop from the top without needing to, stop it, youre a dumb-ass... (Not a bad-ass)...


I don’t disagree, but I haven’t seen anyone advocate doing that.


----------



## Bumpygooch (Dec 26, 2021)

I rarely see anyone “drop” them.  All I see is the fucking douchebag “look at me” toss.  That’s also a good way of snapping a leg or crushing an ankle.  If they’re pro-style DB, even dropping them is egregious.  I’ve seen bolt sheer off.  I’ve never dropped them up as high as 145s on the incline.  To the knees, to the rack.  Trying to find the Rippetoe pic from his gym about dropping DB.


----------



## Bumpygooch (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Jonjon (Dec 26, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> I don’t disagree, but I haven’t seen anyone advocate doing that.


I think the whole thread got misunderstood by about half the guys. Idiots who drop weights just for attention make me sick. Some guy dropping the bar after deadlifts or I’ve even seen it done after rows, that’s just being a goober. But dropping them a few inches from a bench is acceptable in my opinion. If my gym owner wanted me to carry them to the rack, id stop a couple reps early and do it that way. Luckily it’s not a big deal at my gym


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 26, 2021)

Theres way to lift the db with your quads just above the knees . If u place the dbs there and stand above the incline bench and sit down into while lifting your knees up to get the dbs over your chest . The same thing can be done in reverse to put them back without having to drop them . Use weights u control I fucking hate anyone dropping anything next to me . Like I said before if the dB lands by a foot it will easily break someone’s toes .  I’ll beat the shit out of u for doing that right inside the gym


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 26, 2021)

Imagine being on a blast and some jackass in the gym throws his dB and crushes your foot ?? Cycles over now it’s time to hurt someone


----------



## Jonjon (Dec 26, 2021)

Well my gyms empty most of the time Bundy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 26, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> Well my gyms empty most of the time Bundy


i don’t care what people do to be honest just watch my foot is all I care about


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 26, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I consider it part of the exercise.. laying back and gettin into position on the incline with the 150's then reppin it out and standing back up with them (vs. dropping them), it's a little workout in itself. lol


Doing that caused one of the longest pissing matches with my low back I think I've ever had. Did it a million times... until that time! Haven't done it since.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 26, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> Doing that caused one of the longest pissing matches with my low back I think I've ever had. Did it a million times... until that time! Haven't done it since.


Sounds like someone needs to work on their lower back. This motion should not put that much stress on it.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 26, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> I think the whole thread got misunderstood by about half the guys. Idiots who drop weights just for attention make me sick. Some guy dropping the bar after deadlifts or I’ve even seen it done after rows, that’s just being a goober. But dropping them a few inches from a bench is acceptable in my opinion. If my gym owner wanted me to carry them to the rack, id stop a couple reps early and do it that way. Luckily it’s not a big deal at my gym


Exactly. When I say that I “drop” them, I mean they fall about 6” and land flat.

It obviously also depends on your gym. Mine has round rubber DBs with a rubber floor.  Dropping them that small distance isn’t going to hurt them, and I drop them flat so they barely bounce.  If your gym has a cement floor and iron DBs, you’re not going to be able to drop them without breaking things and making the owner rage.

People are talking about dumbbells flying all over the place and shit and I’m confused because literally nobody has advocated dropping them in that manner.  Doing it that way is just being obnoxious.


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Sounds like someone needs to work on their lower back. This notion should not put that much stress on it.


Low backs fine these days, and I intend on keeping it that way. When I'm holding over my bodyweight on an incline there needs to be a little bit of drive to get back up, that's what got me. My back will never be 100%, too much kicking it's ass over the years, moreso jobs than gym but either way it's touchy.


----------

